# Issues exiting X



## munocat (Mar 20, 2020)

When I exit X windows, instead of dropping to the command line, the screen turns off. Is there a setting I am missing?


----------



## George (Mar 20, 2020)

Do you use a window manager? Did you load any graphics drivers? What version of FreeBSD? Take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Can you switch the console after the screen turns off, with "Ctrl+Alt+F2", or "Alt+F2" ?


----------



## munocat (Mar 20, 2020)

Elazar said:


> Do you use a window manager? Did you load any graphics drivers? What version of FreeBSD? Take a look at


Version 12.1 RELEASE

I have fvwm and I get the same with twm. My graphic driver is NVidia, I looked in the log file the last 2 lines



> [  2054.652] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Deleting GPU-0
> [  2054.678] (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.



I cannot switch to console either, if I try to switch the console while in X, screen switches of cannot switch back, after the screen turns off. My only way is then to ssh into the system and reboot.


----------



## George (Mar 21, 2020)

It is probably nvidia related, since Xorg just exits fine.
I searched bugzilla (maybe this? switching back to sc(4) or vt(4) console fails with nvidia.ko ).

Someone there suggests adding hw.vga.textmode=1 to /boot/loader.conf. Or update the nvidia driver. Or try the sc console instead of vt.


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 21, 2020)

maybe you open the securelevel>0 ,so it caused when you logout, try to disable securelevel


----------



## munocat (Mar 21, 2020)

Elazar said:


> It is probably nvidia related



I tried the suggested, did not make a difference. I also tried switching to sc from vt, but this just hand the main console, I still can ssh in. I read that bug thread. It seems like this is a bug (NVidia) which probably will never get fixed for this computer.

I am planing on running xdm on these systems. I will attempt to see if this will solve my problems. 

Thank you once again for your help.


----------

